# UFC 60- Saturday Night



## always_outdoors

Anyone ordering it in??

The return of Royce Gracie!!!

Who's your pick? Royce or Matt Hughes??

This is a toss-up. As Royce said, "this is my house. I built it"
But Matt isn't the champion because he is not tough.

Anyone catch the deal on ESPN over the weekend. They were talking about UFC and how boxing is in decline while UFC is growing. Some fatboy from the Washington Post says that UFC isn't a sport and these guys are not athletes??? Not athletes??

Can't wait for Saturday Night.


----------



## Shu

If Gracie doesn't have any rust I don't see him losing. I've seen him up against tough guys before and it hasn't much mattered. His style is the most unique I've seen. If Hughes can take him down and stay on top he's got a chance.


----------



## always_outdoors

Shu: I knew you would post. Gotta agree on all levels with you. Gracie's style is non to be matched. Matt will have to be defensive at all times.

If it goes longer than the 1st round, it will be harder for Gracie to submit once they are both sweating like hogs. Tough to hold onto a greased pig. :box:


----------



## wyogoose

I am shooting for Matt the whole way. He was a coach of mine a few years ago at a wretling camp. He's a great guy. I think he will KO Gracie in the ground and pound he is so famous for. I cant see Gracie submitting some one as strong and skilled as Matt.


----------



## always_outdoors

He was your wrestling coach? That has to be cool to see him on TV now.

How long ago was that? What was he like?

Are you getting the pay per view this weekend?


----------



## Tator

would love to see the pay per view, hopefully someone back home is ordering it. I'm pretty big fan of hughes, he should win. the only way he won't is if he gets lazy and has to tap out (submission)


----------



## wyogoose

It was four years ago. He was a great guy with an insane work ethic. I felt soory for the slackers there cause hes a hard a$$ as you may have seen on the UF reallity show. He is a hell of a fighter and I would love to see him shut Gracie up.


----------



## Shu

Doesn't matter how strong Hughes is since Gracie had submitted gust 100lbs heavier and stronger than him. L2H, I agree that a short fight is important since Gracie is 39. Hughes' skill is what counts the most. He's been submitted before. If Hughes wins I will have that much more respect for him.


----------



## always_outdoors

Watched the special Monday night about Royce and Matt.

This is really a toss-up, but I am going to predict Royce with a submission.

Having said that, I was also the one predicting Randy Couture, so I am not good at predicting these fights.

Matt is tough, but after watching some of Royce's fights, I think he is going to be ready and in the shape of life to do this fight.

Royce Gracie, first round by submission.


----------



## usmarine0352

I think that Matt's strength is really going for him. It is true that it is harder to submit someone who is tremendously strong.

Matt's take down's and defense are better then a lot of the guys that Royce has fought before.

Royce is also older now, and no :sniper: matter what u say, age makes you get tired quicker and easier. So that's ashame. Too bad their not the same age.

I say, Matt Hughe's defeats Royce. (But Matt will have to watch out, b/c at submissions there is no one better then Gracie.)


----------



## always_outdoors

Thanks for posting usmarine. Are you getting the fight in by pay per view?

Sounds like I have about 4 guys coming over tomorrow night. I believe we are sending the wives off to a movie.

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352

I wish I could afford it....hahaha. Like $4 would be nice.....lol...or $8 like a movie.

But it only lasts what.... 30 mins total?

:sniper:


----------



## boondocks

This will be my prediction-I think it will go to the judges.Matt Hughes will be on top,ground and pound the whole fight.I doubt there will be a submission on either side.I think Gracies defense is to good for Matt to submit him.Then the judges will give it to Matt. :box:


----------



## 870 XPRS

I agree with the vast majority here, I think it is Matt's fight to lose. Gotta love Gracie, for what he's done for the sport, but I think his age will get to him.

We should get these guys on the undercard.

UNDERCARD LINK


----------



## usmarine0352

No one thinks Gracie will get knocked out?

:sniper:


----------



## wyogoose

That was my prediction. Gracie will get KO in three rounds. If not than the ground and pound will set up an overlooked Sub.


----------



## 870 XPRS

I'll be the first one to say it, Gracie goes down in the 1st. I want him to win, but I don't think he has it in him at his age. I hope I can swalllow my words.


----------



## usmarine0352

Hmmm..... won five bucks b/c of Matt Hughes w/ my barber.....too bad he didn't go for the "Free Haircuts for Life" like I offered.

:sniper:


----------



## always_outdoors

Well as you can see I have no business going to Las Vegas. Called the Couture/Liddell wrong and once again called the Hughes/Gracie wrong.

This wasn't even a fight. Matt was so dominating. I am extremely dissapointed in that Gracie wasn't more prepared for the fight.

Couple of great undercard fights with plenty of upsets. It was great to see Diego Sanchez get a workout. The crowd obviously doesn't care for him. I don't like him either.

Looks like UFC 61 will be some repeat fights. Shamrock goes after Ortiz again and Silva defends his title against Andre who used to have it. I probably won't order this one unless Liddell, Hughes, or Franklin gets on the card.


----------



## usmarine0352

I think that Gracie's age was probably a factor. I saw an old one....Gracie(27 yrs old) vs. some old Karate guy.....the guy was 51 years old.......come on now....did anyone expect that to be a fight?????

And the same with Gracie....but also, Matt is tremendously strong, and I don't think Gracie has met anyone like him.....who can use not only his strength...but technique too.

I think two great fights would be Hughes vs. B.J. Penn (who beat Hughes for the title and left) they have never fought since. And Hughes vs. George St. Pierre.

So:

1.) Hughes vs. B.J. Penn

2.) Hughes vs. George St. Pierre

But I don't think I will ever pay for a fight. $40 bucks....whew.....that's like a 1/4 tank of gas in my little car.

:sniper:


----------



## always_outdoors

> 2.) Hughes vs. George St. Pierre


I believe they are talking about it, but George is also looking at jumping to the 185 lb weight class so he may have his eye on Rich Franklin instead.


----------



## usmarine0352

Ah, that's a smart move for Pierre. He's a bull and I don't think Franklin has his strength or overall skill.

You'd think B.J. Penn would tear thru all the competition to get back up to a rematch with Hughes. I'd like to see that.

:sniper:


----------



## jd mn/nd

So does anyone know if hughes submitted royce or did he knock him out? I am sure that there will be a highligths reel on spike tv the next few nights however I am not sure that I can wait that long to find out how he did it. I know that it is not really fair to even ask for someone to tell us how he did it as you paid to see it and we did not, however if you could find it in the kindness of your heart to tell me I would really appreciate it. Thanks J.D.


----------



## usmarine0352

It was a TKO. Royce wasn't unconscious, but he was unable to defend himself and was taking punches to the melon like no tomorow. So Ref John McCarthy stopped the fight.

At one point, shortly before that, Hughes had him in a perfect armbar that would have broken Royce's arm....but Royce would rather let his arm get broken then tap out, so Matt, knowing that and being the nice guy he is, decided to pummel him into a TKO instead.

:sniper:


----------



## jd mn/nd

That's SWEET I wish that I could have seen the fight sounds like it did not last very long, it sounds to me like there will be a rematch as you know gracie will not let this deed go with out a reverse challenge, and I am sure that he will ask if hughes is willing to put the title on the line the next time!! I know that this like only the third time in gracies career that he has lost a match the first two were before the ufc 10 years ago know a loss in the house that he help to build WOW!! I bet he wishes he hadn't been so erogant before the fight in all of the interviews he kept saying that he would submitt hughes and pick him up off the mat and send home crying, whne they interviewed hughes he was much more sure of himself and he did not talk all the smack that gracie did, the only bragging he did that I saw was that there is no submission hold for getting hit hard in the face it would appear he was right about that. Hey Marine thanks for sharing the info it was very big of you to let me in how it happened. Thanks again!! J.D.


----------



## usmarine0352

No problem. I like knowing right away too. But at $40 sticks for 8 minutes of fighting.....to much for me....lol.

If you want to keep up to date on that..... http://www.sherdog.com has up to the minute updates when fights are going on.

I think Gracie talked a lot of smack too, and as great as he is....... age is a factor. So it was sort of bittersweet. I don't think there will be a rematch between Gracie and Hughes. Maybe Gracie and some other guys. But who knows. Hughes is just to dominant. (Which is why if I heard correctly, George St. Pierre is going up a weight class, into Rich Franklin's weight.)

Because he will have a better shot at beating Rich Franklin then he did at Hughes.

But Hughes and Gracie are both great fighters and now both legends. It would have been nice to see them both at 27 yrs old in their primes against each other.

:sniper:


----------



## dennis_d

i dont know where you heard gsp is moving to 185, but hes not. hughes and him are signed for a rematch at ufc 63.


----------



## usmarine0352

I think it was off of Sherdog.com. But it was likely a musing from someone there and not fact. I just thought it sounded plausible.

What do you think about that match up? Do you think GSP has a chance?
He is really quite fast.

:beer:


----------



## dennis_d

I think GSP has a great chance. I think this fight will be to close to call. Up untill the armbar in their first fight, gsp was holding his own. He even got a dl takedown!


----------



## usmarine0352

Is it a title fight?


----------



## 4star

GSP is promised another title shot, it should take place around september. I hope it gets the title he really deserves it. He has a great attitude and works really hard.


----------



## wyogoose

Does anyone else on here do any MMA or no someone who does?


----------



## 4star

I don't wrestle or do any brazlian jui jitsu but I do train in Muay Thai or if some of you that don't know Thaiboxing.


----------

